# Deals on Canning Supplies



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Just a heads up. Lowes is running a half off sale on canning supplies through the end of Jan.

Lids:

http://www.lowes.com/Search=jar+lid...talogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=jar+lids

Jars:

http://www.lowes.com/Search=canning...gId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=canning+jars

Now I would call before you spend a drop of fuel driving to a Lowes as I have yet to hear of one that had any inventory but you can print this ad and take it to a WM etc that price matches.

:wave:


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll be buying at least 3 cases (60 dozen each) of SM and 1 cases of WM canning lids after the first of the year at Menards where I will get an additional 11% off.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Great idea on price-matching. I'm in the same boat here - don't know of a Lowe's with any canning supplies still in stock. But there's a Meijers next town over that keeps pretty good stock, and they may do price matching. Thanks again! :wave:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Only thing I find from the links be regular price stuff? Am I missin the ad?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Only thing I find from the links be regular price stuff? Am I missin the ad?


Look. Again it's all half priced.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Crikes! 10.59 fer a dozen wide mouths is half price! I pay less then that everday fer them same jars at fleet farm! Now I know why I don't drive ta lowes!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Crikes! 10.59 fer a dozen wide mouths is half price! I pay less then that everday fer them same jars at fleet farm! Now I know why I don't drive ta lowes!


Put your glasses on ya hillbilly old coot.

Dozen wide mouth quarts are $5.29.



> 12-Pack 32 Oz. Glass Wide-Mouth Jars with Lids
> 
> $5.29


----------



## mp5girl (Oct 24, 2012)

Prices are regional. Some states don't have the sale so it depends on your store.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Well then here is a link for ya ole coot.

I assumed CR for ya. I don't know if "in a holler" has a Lowes. LOL

http://www.lowes.com/Search=jar lid...934026&errorURL=UserAccountView&storeId=10151


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, Cedar Rapids got em fer half price. I'll print it off an see ifin I can get Merards er wally world ta match the price.

Got lots more cannin ta do so ifin I can save a few bucks, why not.


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like regular pricing to me.Did I miss something?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Those prices are the same if not more than my local Walmart.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

PennyPincher said:


> Looks like regular pricing to me.Did I miss something?





Grimm said:


> Those prices are the same if not more than my local Walmart.


Enter a different store. Apparently the sale doesn't show for all stores.

Walmart certainly isn't selling a dozen jars for under $5.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I pay 8 an change fer wide mouth quarts regular. Ifin I can get em ta honor the sale, it'll still save a couple a bucks.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I pay 8 an change fer wide mouth quarts regular.


That's actually a pretty good deal.

They are usually 10 or more here.

Not that I have bought any.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> OK, Cedar Rapids got em fer half price. I'll print it off an see ifin I can get Merards er wally world ta match the price.
> 
> Got lots more cannin ta do so ifin I can save a few bucks, why not.


Let us know if Walmart honors the sale price match. I could print this out and try too since no Lowes in Cali has the sale.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

My regular price for wide mouth quarts are 12.99, and it shows here for $9.38. Not half, but a few bucks on each case is nothing to sneeze at! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I can tell you from experience that our lowes here in east tn hasn't had any jars since about October. My husband works for them and they always sell out before any go on sale. It's considered a seasonal item so once they are gone, they don't get anymore shipped to them.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

brightstar said:


> I can tell you from experience that our lowes here in east tn hasn't had any jars since about October. My husband works for them and they always sell out before any go on sale. It's considered a seasonal item so once they are gone, they don't get anymore shipped to them.


Yep! Everything is gone here as well. Even Walmart doesn't have any jars.

Hope you all can get some deals, keep us posted!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

The Lowes around here never carry stuff like that.


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

*How long does a un used lid last*

I'm not a big fan of canning but I have some canning supplies. How long does a un used Ball Lid last unused?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone taken a print out to WM or another store and had any luck with price matching?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Szumi said:


> I'm not a big fan of canning but I have some canning supplies. How long does a un used Ball Lid last unused?


They say they are best within 5 years but they don't really ever go bad.



PamsPride said:


> Has anyone taken a print out to WM or another store and had any luck with price matching?


I am waiting until after the first but menards already told me they would match the price.

Walmart advertises price matching but I just noticed the other day that they have Kerr instead of Ball so I don't know if that would throw a clink in it or not.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Crikes! 10.59 fer a dozen wide mouths is half price! I pay less then that everday fer them same jars at fleet farm! Now I know why I don't drive ta lowes!


I'm with Old COOt on this one---I get them cheaper than this at regular price.
On sale for me is Kmart, 5.00 for regular and 4.50 for pint---now, that's a sale in these parts!!!

And this sale was announced a few months ago--like September-- and I checked all stores around me, 5, and not one had any canning supplies.

Kerr, Mason, and Ball....They are all name brand companies....my mom canned for 50 years..she used all these: Kerr, Mason, Ball.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

JayJay said:


> I'm with Old COOt on this one---I get them cheaper than this at regular price.
> On sale for me is Kmart, 5.00 for regular and 4.50 for pint---now, that's a sale in these parts!!!
> 
> And this sale was announced a few months ago--like September-- and I checked all stores around me, 5, and not one had any canning supplies.
> ...


You realize that 10.59 isn't half price right?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really care about the jars but $0.84 for a box of lids is a deal. They're typically $1.50 at WM. Website says my store has them in stock. I think they may have to change that after I leave.


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

The couple walmarts that I go to will only price match local (maybe regional) adds.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I was in my local Lowe's after reading this thread,& they had neither canning stuff or any inkling of a sale.
Has anyone ever had the following happen to them? The 'helpful' clerk asked me if I had checked the Lowe's located in (Fill-in-the blank), a store about 45 miles distant.
My reply was the standard I'm used to giving: "Yes, I always make a sweep of all the stores, starting with the ones farthest from me first."
:scratch


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> I don't really care about the jars but $0.84 for a box of lids is a deal. They're typically $1.50 at WM. Website says my store has them in stock. I think they may have to change that after I leave.


Menards is having a 20% off what fits in the bag sale too.

They will be out of stock possibly at a couple of locations when I get done.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Just tried to get meijer's to price match, but the lowe's deal isn't in a weekly flyer, so meijer's waved me off :/

Guess ill try Menards in a day or two


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> Menards is having a 20% off what fits in the bag sale too.


Never heard of them. Guess we don't have any in our little corner of the country.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Menards is what lowes and the home depot wishes they were.

I think the farthest east they are is Ohio.


----------



## dbrown77586 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sale was at the Reno NV stores. You can buy online and have it shipped to store for free shipping. Store will call when they arrive. Thanks again!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

dbrown77586 said:


> Sale was at the Reno NV stores. You can buy online and have it shipped to store for free shipping. Store will call when they arrive. Thanks again!


That's good to know. Thank you.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I don't really care about the jars but $0.84 for a box of lids is a deal. They're typically $1.50 at WM. Website says my store has them in stock. I think they may have to change that after I leave.


Well, I checked all 5 stores and unavailable--we must be bigger canners here in Ky!!:teehee:


----------



## dbrown77586 (Dec 9, 2012)

Update on order:

They are unavailable everywhere so we called customer service about it. They said it was a 3rd party item and they couldn't do anything. However, the lady helping us went above and beyond and called the store to see if they would make arrangements for us since we were buying such a large quantity. The reply was "No." 

Really sucks that they advertise this and dont hold to their promise. Talk bout a bait and switch!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Szumi said:


> I'm not a big fan of canning but I have some canning supplies. How long does a un used Ball Lid last unused?


I have no idea. They don't last long here :laugh: But I would think, a long long time, unless exposed to extreme heat.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Menards did the price match with no questions asked.

The %$^#& wouldn't give me the "20% off everything that fits in the bag" though. 

The local store is _now_ out of stock.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I seriously thing anyone on an errand to find canning supplies in January is on a fool's errand.
I have NEVER seen any and Lowe's pulled this in sept and not one store had anything but pectin..LOL

Is is a trick to get customers in the store??


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Any of the local places that have supplies in July have them now too.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

The local Tractor Supply Company had jars and lids in December but have nothing now. They said they will have them again in April. 

The local Ace Hardware has several sizes of jars and lids but the prices are no bargain unless desperate.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I seriously thing anyone on an errand to find canning supplies in January is on a fool's errand.
> I have NEVER seen any and Lowe's pulled this in sept and not one store had anything but pectin..LOL
> 
> Is is a trick to get customers in the store??


*
I have to agree with Jay-Jay, Lowes pulled their jars here in the fall. I know because I kept watching for the sale. The year before I bought a couple of cases of lids when Lowes put them on sale. Everyone else keeps them on the shelves, not Lowes...not the one's I frequent. *


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Dixie said:


> I have to agree with Jay-Jay, Lowes pulled their jars here in the fall. I know because I kept watching for the sale. The year before I bought a couple of cases of lids when Lowes put them on sale. Everyone else keeps them on the shelves, not Lowes...not the one's I frequent.


From working in returns/vendor credit at lowes I know why  There are several items deemed seasonal that at the end of the season they can send back for credit and not have to waste storage space until the next season. Canning supplies are one of those items. Same goes for seeds, gardening kits, all Christmas, snow melting salt, electric fireplaces, grass seed, etc. Just a heads up on grass seed that the vendor does a tricky trick on. They do tests on the previous seasons seed to see if viable, if it is they simply change the date on the bags. The downfall is on these relabeled bags, it's only a test batch so a lot of these bags have been know to fail. Just a heads up


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

brightstar said:


> From working in returns/vendor credit at lowes I know why  There are several items deemed seasonal that at the end of the season they can send back for credit and not have to waste storage space until the next season. Canning supplies are one of those items


So why the deep discounts?

Apparently I paid to much @4.09/dz for pints.

$3.27/dz now. 

http://www.lowes.com/Search=canning...atalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=canning


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you get those at Lowe,s?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

No.

I got a bunch at menards and they matched the lowes ad.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Just got around to trying Menards. Not only did they price match lowes' $3.27 for a 12-pack of pints with lids and rings, but they actually ordered a shipment just for me. 25 cases of pints and 15 of quarts should show up around Valentina's day. Wonder if my girlfriend will think that's an appropriate present...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Menards has 11% off of everything right now. Including canning supplies.

I got 13 cases of wide mouth quarts this week.


----------

